

Dashboard Metrics that Actually Work - axelbouaziz
https://segment.io/academy/dashboard-metrics-that-actually-work

======
hrabago
> And tracking the wrong metrics is almost as bad as tracking nothing at all.

Tracking the wrong metrics can be much worse than tracking nothing at all. You
might end up optimizing for the wrong metric you selected.

------
NicoJuicy
Click: [https://segment.io/academy/dashboard-metrics-that-
actually-w...](https://segment.io/academy/dashboard-metrics-that-actually-
work/)

------
mflindell
Although I figured it out, the url you provided doesnt "actually work". Nice
article though!

